# Kayak/boat wars?



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

I talked with an old friend who lives and fishes the coast south of Houston and ask him if Kayaks had arrived down there. He said them *&^%$ kayakers blah blah blah blah I am glad I didn't say I want to buy one before I asked him.
Apparently, boat fishermen do not like kayakers down there at all.
Is there some kind of boat wars going on between these two?


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Probably just butt hurt from spending all that money in boat maintenance, storage, fuel, etc... and then having someone paddle out there and do just as good or better.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

It really sux to be in your $10-60,000 boat catching very little with a yak-fisherman thirty yards away tearin em slap the hell up...knowing he didn't drop more than $20 (truck gas, food, drink) on the entire trip. I can't tell you how many times I've been on the flats catching fish after fish with a boater inching his way closer and closer to me and can't buy a bite. What I really love is when I let them push me of my spot, then I go over to where they were and start tearin em up again...man that has to suck. Kayaks provide an insane advantage in the skinny water. 

Boat wars? I don't know. What I do know, is that if you truly love fishing, you'll find a far more intimate fishing experience via kayak...if it pisses the boaters off, I pity them.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

He said you can't see them at night before daybreak and after dusk. I myself don't know if I would want to be in a Kayak where boats are running at night, that is just plain asking for it. He was also pissed about what he seemed to think were traditional fishing areas that only boaters could get to now being covered with those &^%$# kayaks hehehe.
They typically get out of the boat and wade down there, maybe he thinks the yaks are too much and disrupt the wade fishing. Either way he sure doesn't like them and talked as if this is sort of standard thinking down there.
I wish yaks had been around 35 years ago when I was addicted to wade fishing big time, I am sure I would have owned one and as soon as I get to Pcola I will own one now, I am an old man but those yaks are still irresistible to me. THAT is how is should be done...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

If the kayaks can't be seen at night, it ain't the kayak's fault. It's the kayak-fisherman's fault. No reason anyone should be in a yak at night and not make it their first priority to be seen. If that really is a problem, I agree with him. Somehow, I doubt that's the real problem. The real problem is that someone found a smarter way to fish his favorite honeyholes...go get you a kayak Yobenny!


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

A lot of times kayakers can be dicks. I've had many occasions where some idiot on a kayak rows right over my lines while I'm shore fishing and they just don't care. I holler at them but they know they're in kayaks and I can't get to them so they act like nothing happened. 

I'm a kayak fisherman too and I have to hear about it when these fools behave this way. Aside from that I don't blame them at all for being annoyed about the kayaks. They were really proud of themselves for being able to fish in places that most people couldn't, but that's just not the reality anymore.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

I plan to buy one brightly colored to address the visibility thing, I have also seen some lights on poles built just for kayaks, but I am not planning on being out there at night anyway except maybe gigging right on the bank if I can rig it up to do that. 
Also yak fishing may be cheaper than buying glass but it still aint cheap. 
I have shopped and shopped looking at them on the web, by the time you get all the fixins and a decent boat you have $3,500 in it no problem. I can buy a real nice john for a lot less than that. As usual Hobie is PROUD of THEIR stuff.....


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

BY Ryan said:


> A lot of times kayakers can be dicks. I've had many occasions where some idiot on a kayak rows right over my lines while I'm shore fishing and they just don't care. I holler at them but they know they're in kayaks and I can't get to them so they act like nothing happened.
> 
> I'm a kayak fisherman too and I have to hear about it when these fools behave this way. Aside from that I don't blame them at all for being annoyed about the kayaks. They were really proud of themselves for being able to fish in places that most people couldn't, but that's just not the reality anymore.


A lots of times PEOPLE can be dicks. Kayakers have an awesome dick/great guy ratio. The dicks per capita in yak fishing is at an acceptable level in my book...at least around here.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Yobenny said:


> I plan to buy one brightly colored to address the visibility thing, I have also seen some lights on poles built just for kayaks, but I am not planning on being out there at night anyway except maybe gigging right on the bank if I can rig it up to do that.
> Also yak fishing may be cheaper than buying glass but it still aint cheap.
> I have shopped and shopped looking at them on the web, by the time you get all the fixins and a decent boat you have $3,500 in it no problem. I can buy a real nice john for a lot less than that. As usual Hobie is PROUD of THEIR stuff.....


I totally agree. Hobie is too damn proud of their stuff. That said, you won't find many hobie owners who feel it was a waste if money, especially if they've spent a couple years paddling. Even still...it's a one-time investment and the cost per trip is tantamount to shore fishing. In no time, you'll forget the monetary expense of buying the yak.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i would steer clear of the pole lights benny if you are under 16 feet, they look like shore lights if the yak is more than 100 yards away, keep a good potent flash light in ur gear and have it out and ready after dark. no excuses for not seeing me when i flash you with my streamlight. 

+1 for the initial cost, but i think the better value is the native propel system, just because u can back it up. but its a give and take thing, everyone has their preferences.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

YoBenny, I have a diver friend talking about using a wave runner to use when he goes out to diving, it mpg is 4 to 5 mpg better then a boat and it has SPEED. What do you think about that ideal? He is going to out fit it with fishing gear. :yes:


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Yakavelli said:


> A lots of times PEOPLE can be dicks. Kayakers have an awesome dick/great guy ratio. The dicks per capita in yak fishing is at an acceptable level in my book...at least around here.


+1!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yakavelli said:


> A lots of times PEOPLE can be dicks. Kayakers have an awesome dick/great guy ratio. The dicks per capita in yak fishing is at an acceptable level in my book...at least around here.


Sadly this is true. WAY too many dicks and not enough TnA in the yakking community. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> Sadly this is true. WAY too many dicks and not enough TnA in the yakking community. :thumbsup:


Can I get an AMEN!!!!!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

lol u guys got the tna thing all wrong, gotta bring it with u like i do.


----------



## Chipsfishing (Apr 23, 2013)

New to the PFF and kayak stuff. This is an interesting topic and funny (TNA stuff). I'm 58 and if my health permits, will try to pick up a used yak later this year. I'm amazed at the fish I see caught from kayaks. If your young and strong, it looks to be the way to fish. Recently just started surf fishing and loving it.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

My buddy and I were kayaking across the pass and a boat was slowly purposefully heading toward my buddy and told him that "kayaks do not belong in the pass". This was on a calm day going from Ft. Mcree to Ft. Pickens with very little boat traffic.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

aquatic argobull said:


> My buddy and I were kayaking across the pass and a boat was slowly purposefully heading toward my buddy and told him that "kayaks do not belong in the pass". This was on a calm day going from Ft. Mcree to Ft. Pickens with very little boat traffic.


lulz. oh ye of little faith.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

rufus1138 said:


> lol u guys got the tna thing all wrong, gotta bring it with u like i do.


Just something about a (fantasy) single girl who is out there, fishing in a yak all alone, because THAT'S were she wants to be. I meet her and it's love at first sight lol.

Hey, a brotha can dream can't he?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

yep, that is definitely the stuff of dreams.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

You will probably run into just that girl one day but she will have balls just as big as yours and be a serious pain in the ass to put up with. :yes:

I have owned one of those before. You can't live with them and you caint choot'em.......


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

Yobenny said:


> You will probably run into just that girl one day but she will have balls just as big as yours and be a serious pain in the ass to put up with. :yes:
> 
> I have owned one of those before. You can't live with them and you caint choot'em.......



mine isnt so much of a pain to put up with but she does have a mean left hook and a feel for catching big ass fish.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yakavelli said:


> Just something about a (fantasy) single girl who is out there, fishing in a yak all alone *topless*, because THAT'S were she wants to be. I meet her and it's love at first sight lol. *And then she cleans and cooks the catch for dinner while I watch football and after a long hard day of fishing, drinking beer and watching football we retire to the bedroom where she helps me...umm...relax.*
> 
> Hey, a brotha can dream can't he?


Fixed it for you.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Fixed it for you.


this man knows how to dream lol. :whistling:


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah where does THAT happen? Fantasy Island?
I'm sure you could find one to do just that for you but it would cost you a lamborghini and a beach house....


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Yobenny said:


> Yeah where does THAT happen? Fantasy Island?
> I'm sure you could find one to do just that for you but it would cost you a lamborghini and a beach house....


Nah you just have to deal with an ugly one...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Nice...that works too. I'll clean the fish though, my filet knife is my other girlfriend. Gots ta make sweet love to her too and don't nobody do it like I do it


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I wade fish, kayak fish, fish from a 17' skiff, and occasionally go offshore in a 24' boat....

Stupid things I have seen wade fishing: kayakers approaching me asking if I caught anything, paddle boarders asking much of the same, boats and jet skis buzzing me.

Stupid things I have seen kayak fishing: boats buzzing me and boats trying to fish on top of me, jet skis buzzing me.

Stupid things I have seen when inshore fishing from my skiff: kayakers using the boat ramp (and tying up the ramp just like an inconsiderate boater might do), anchoring up in the middle of a creek and blocking the creek from access and then yelling at ME for trying to "run over" them, same as anchoring but tying up to bridge bumpers, getting buzzed by jet skis, getting buzzed by other boats, boats creeping up on me and trying to fish on the same spot as me, people anchored up and having intercourse right where I want to fish (this has happened twice), and one near miss with pirates (I kid you not!)

Fishing offshore the only really problems we have tend to be some jack leg coming out of NOWHERE and anchoring up right next to us!

Result of my observations: stupid inconsiderate fisherman and boaters are everywhere and there is nothing you can do about it!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

60hertz said:


> I wade fish, kayak fish, fish from a 17' skiff, and occasionally go offshore in a 24' boat....
> 
> Stupid things I have seen wade fishing: kayakers approaching me asking if I caught anything, paddle boarders asking much of the same, boats and jet skis buzzing me.
> 
> ...


Read every response on this thread. This is the most accurate


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

^yep!


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

rufus1138 said:


> i would steer clear of the pole lights benny if you are under 16 feet, they look like shore lights if the yak is more than 100 yards away, keep a good potent flash light in ur gear and have it out and ready after dark. no excuses for not seeing me when i flash you with my streamlight.
> 
> +1 for the initial cost, but i think the better value is the native propel system, just because u can back it up. but its a give and take thing, everyone has their preferences.


In Texas it's illegal to not have a light on your yak at night. Is that not the case there?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

you have to keep a light on ur person here but under 16 feet it does not have to me constant or mounted, pole lights on our little yaks look like a street lamp on the shore when a boat is more than 100 yards away so i keep a stout flashlight ready after dark and signal to any approaching vessels.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

rufus1138 said:


> you have to keep a light on ur person here but under 16 feet it does not have to me constant or mounted, pole lights on our little yaks look like a street lamp on the shore when a boat is more than 100 yards away so i keep a stout flashlight ready after dark and signal to any approaching vessels.


That is only when underway.
If anchored or moored, where is your all-around white light?

By the time you notice someone is too close, it will be too late to retrieve the flashlight.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> That is only when underway.
> If anchored or moored, where is your all-around white light?
> 
> By the time you notice someone is too close, it will be too late to retrieve the flashlight.


The flashlight is always at the ready...period. I do use a white light, but I do not rely on it one bit. From what I've seen, from boats, that little white light might as well not exist when there's reflections from lights on the water or dock lights nearby. ANY boat within a 1/4 mi gets a deliberate flashing until I KNOW they see me. No exceptions...


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

That sounds like a real good plan of action. I agree with the little light and reflections and also that direct beam in your face gets attention.


----------



## ragsfisher (Oct 7, 2012)

http://myfwc.com/boating/safety-education/boat-safety-equipment/vessels-under-16-feet/ here are regs for all watercraft under 16 feet including yaks and canoes


----------

